# MP3 Download Sites-Which are Safe?



## DeltaDart1

Bought a MP3 player and need your advice. I have no problem paying for downloads and keeping it legal. When I do a search for download sites I get both where you pay and many others where it says there free. All I want to do is find a site that is virus free. I'm told sites like KaZaa you are pretty certain that you will get a virus but they are still a very popular download site.
 On the other hand there are many sites out there that you will pay for the songs but are also rip-offs. Years ago my son had KaZaa downloaded and I will admit they had a great selection of songs. You could find almost any song you were looking for. I have done searches on legal sites and there selection was very limited.
 Most of the music i'm looking for is from the 60's,70's and 80's. Now with the RIAA(?)changing the way they do business i'm just more confused. I just got done with a very nasty virus and had to reload XP so I want to stay away from questionable sites. Thanks for your advice!


----------



## Respital

If you aren't already using Firefox google, download, install, and use it.  

If you have Firefox installed get the WOT (Web Of Trust) add on and the Add Block Plus add on.

Also, what is your current protection? (Eg: Anti-Virus, Firewall, Anti-Spyware)


----------



## AjsGuns

pretty sure anything illegal shouldnt be discussed.
If your going to use limewire/imesh/torrents and other P2P programs just run a virus scan before you open the file... Personally Torrents are probally your safest bet.
There are loads of sites you can pay to download from, Itunes, Bigpond and so many more.


----------



## soccerdude

I would go the way for paying for the music you download.  I think the best one right now is Itunes however I am not sure if it will work without an Ipod.  In which case you can use Napster or Rhapsody for almost any Mp3 player on the market today.

Hope this helps


----------



## AjsGuns

Itunes should work no matter what Mp3 player not 100% sure though


----------



## GSAV55

I would stick with paying for it.  Its just safer that way.  Though the RIAA doesnt really care anymore, so is it illegal? lol.  It wasnt that it was really illegal its that you were stepping on their rights.  But since they dont care anymore, its not really illegal.  Its like if I had an orange tree, an you took an orange, I could get you for stealing or whatever, but if I dont care, than who cares.  Is it stealing?  Maybe, but if I dont prosecute you, or even really care outside of hey kid stay outta my tree (the RIAA new policy,lol) than it isnt.  You're not guilty until convicted in the court of law.  If you arent taken to a court of law, than I'd say you prolly aren't guilty.  

blehh, debates so strong for both sides.


----------



## DeltaDart1

I have AVG Free 8.0 and also Malwarebytes and Spybot. Like I said I have no problems paying for my downloads. My main concern is finding a site where I don't have to worry about a virus. I'm just surprised that when you go to Cnet downloads Limewire is still a popular download even though everything that I have read about it says you will get a virus.


----------



## oregon

AjsGuns said:


> Itunes should work no matter what Mp3 player not 100% sure though



No, it really does not. Any song that is not iTunes plus (probably around 90%) do not work on anything but iPod or iTunes due to shitty DRM. Don't buy from them! 

Buy from Amazon, which has a huge selection of music in DRM-free high quality mp3.


----------



## DeltaDart1

I found my site. Any site that has the following songs, Let's Go(The Routers-1962),Time Won't Let Me(The Outsiders),The William Tell Overture(Glen Campbell's version), and over 130 versions of Ghost Riders in The Sky,will get my business. And the winner is? Amazon.com. Very impressed with there selection.


----------



## Jozeorules

If you want to be ya know legal... use I-Tunes. If your mp3 player isn't an ipod it will still work because they ARE THE SAME FILES (Mp3 Format.) I never pay for my music . They have stopped sueing people for downloading music anyway.


----------



## AjsGuns

yea i dont pay either unless the album is great, in the past 2 or 3 years i think ive only bought Kings of Leon - Only by the Night and Bloc Party - Silent Alarm.


----------



## Buzz1927

The OP has had his question answered, this is veering towards illegal discussion, thread closed.


----------

